# 2000 Malibu Intermittent Starting Problems



## whosler (Mar 1, 2008)

My 2000 Malibu is having intermittent starting problems. The engine will crank, but it won't start. I took it to the shop and they replaced my passlock sensor, but that didn't solve the problem. I then cut the yellow wire to bypass the passlock, but the problem continues on a weekly basis. Any ideas???


----------



## cardoc (Apr 15, 2007)

Good evening
If your car had a passlock antitheft problem the engine would not crank.The interm.no start problems are always tough,you get it to a shop with a scanner and of course it starts no problem.The trick is to diagnose the problem whiles it's happening.If the no trouble codes are stored my bet is on the crankshaft position sensor.Somewhat of a common GM problem-see previous posts.Other no start issues without codes could be fuel pump or relay,ignition switch contact etc.What do you do to get it started when there is a problem?Does it try to start like it just ran out of gas just crank over dead. My gut still tells me crank sensor.
Good luck/keep me posted.
Cardoc


----------



## bbarber275 (Mar 18, 2008)

Well if the theft light did not blink then it was not the passive lock.Also cutting the yellow wire, will jurt you in the long run, because if you unhook the battery or it goes dead the car will not restart till you hook the yellow wire back up.You can do a resister mod, or put a toggle switch in.First thing you need to do, is when it does not start is spray a little starting fuild in the air cleaner, if it fires off that then you know you have a fuel delivery problem.If it does not start them you have no spark problem


----------

